# Adding yogurt to soap. . .



## Panda (Nov 22, 2006)

I've heard someone say they added yogurt to their soap. Has anyone tried this before? What effect does it have on the soap? I'm always interested in trying new things I'd just like to hear from someone who's tried it who can give me a few pointers or see a recipe.


----------



## Candy (Dec 28, 2006)

Never tried it but I'm always interested in experimenting. Did you ever end up trying it? How did it work out?


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Yogurt soap is one of my favorites! I always use a non fruit with high fat content. Use half for liquid. Add more at trace with a banana or avocado or papaya and honey. I love it!


----------



## anhoki (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's try this again...I love yogurt soap.  My customers love it too.  It is much creamier than soaps made with water alone and I like it better than gm.  I like to add it as all of my lye liquid.  I like adding cucumber with it too.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh. cucumber. That is such a delicious idea. My hubby is going to kill me if I make another soap. I just did a batch yesterday. I got to go get me some yogurt! Lol!


----------



## anhoki (Aug 26, 2008)

Your husband would probably have a cow if he lived with me.  It's nothing to make a batch or 3 a day.  Enjoy your yogurt soaps.  It's a great addition.  Cucumber, yogurt, kiwi, avocado......


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried to look at some yogurt soaps on your website. Did not see any but your soaps are very beautiful! I agree yogurt soaps lend a feel that not even milk does.  I love working with dairy and produce!


----------



## anhoki (Aug 26, 2008)

Here are a few from Flickr.....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/2772482525/  This is GM
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/1459738582/
cucumber puree
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/2628371844/
coconut milk
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/2315287204/
yogurt with clays
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/402759362/
yogurt salt bars
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/350362051/


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

The artwork on those are just amazing. Do you mind if I ask you how long you have been making soaps? Wow!


----------



## anhoki (Aug 26, 2008)

T'anks. I've been doing it for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 27, 2008)

How do you incorporate the yogurt and lye.  You said use a high fat content, which I would think means whole milk yogurt which is very thick (and I think as tasty as ice cream)     How??


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 27, 2008)

I use half aloe vera ( or whatever   ) and then half yogurt for my liquid solution that goes with the lye. Because I am so greedy for that creamy, luxurious feel, i'll go ahead and add more of it at trace. I use a very high fat Greek yogurt called Fage. It is the only one that I use when I make yogurt soap. Oh and yes, it is thick and 'tasty'! The fat is what makes that creamy magic happen.


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 28, 2008)

*Adding yogurt to soap.....*

I have a question about the lye and yogurt.  If you add the lye to the yogurt or yogurt and aloe vera juice mixture, won't the lye start to saponify the fat in that yogurt ?  Won't you have a big ole gloppy mess to add to your oils instead of clear lye water?  If so, does a couple of swirls with the SB just mix it all up?  I really want to try this....


----------



## cambree (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Adding yogurt to soap.....*



			
				reallyrita said:
			
		

> I have a question about the lye and yogurt.  If you add the lye to the yogurt or yogurt and aloe vera juice mixture, won't the lye start to saponify the fat in that yogurt ?  Won't you have a big ole gloppy mess to add to your oils instead of clear lye water?  If so, does a couple of swirls with the SB just mix it all up?  I really want to try this....



I believe they make goat milk soap this way too - by adding lye to the milk first.  Then that mix is added to the oils.  And it turns out fine.  

It seem other people just added the yogurt in with the oils then blend.  
Marcie from Soap Naturally wrote, "I put the cream and the yogurt in the pot with the oils when the oils have cooled down and gave it a whiz with the stick blender before adding the lye solution."  Kelly does the same thing too.  




			
				Kelly M. from North Country Mercantile:  Herbed Yogurt Recipe said:
			
		

> 17 oz. Coconut Oil
> 25 oz. Olive Oil
> 25 oz. Palm Oil
> 9 oz. Palm Kernel Oil
> ...







Now I really want to try yogurt soap.  Especially the ones made with fruits (like the ones pictured here).  The selections are endless!


----------



## MsBrenda (Aug 30, 2008)

I am curious about adding produce in soap. I have cucumber and lettuce soaps already, no problem so far but I am worried that eventually the soap will get moldy.  Has anyone ever had this happen when using produce?


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 30, 2008)

DO the YOGURT soap!!!!  I made a batch tonight with GM and yogurt and unmolded it .... my hands feel like a baby butt; no joke.  It's amazing!  I used evaporated goats milk and diluted it with oat milk then added about 113 grams of yogurt at trace.  What a wonderful ingredient!  Thanks for the wisdom; I feel as though I learn something every time I surf this forum, you guys are great


----------



## anhoki (Aug 30, 2008)

I have some yogurt soaps that are about 3 yrs old and show no sign of mold.


----------



## Woodi (Aug 31, 2008)

Adding lye dirctly to milk turns the milk hot, yellow, stinky and burns it.....so one remedy for this is to freeze the milk you're going to  use in your soap batch, in ice cube trays. Then add the lye/water to this. I always add a little water to lye, to ensure that it gets mixed up thoroughly. Nobody wants flecks of white lye bits in their finished soap!

or you can add milk (or yogurt) at light trace....or to the oils after they are cooled.


----------



## anhoki (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never had that problem.  I have had it heat up on me but I always get the lye mixed together completely.  Same with coconut milk.


----------



## Woodi (Sep 1, 2008)

Well then, there you go! Sounds like you have a winning soap there.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 2, 2008)

Mmm. What yummy tips and recipes! I got me a big old can of yogurt right now ready to be used. I want to add avocado to this. I also want to try to scent it.    This has been so fun!


----------



## MsBrenda (Sep 24, 2008)

I do the HP method for soap making. I wanted to try yogurt soap. I put a heaping table spoon in with my oils and cooked. I could detect a faint ammonia smell while cooking. After the cook I added 2 more heaping table spoons I also added some fragrance. I let the soap cool and when I went to cut into bars, I could still smell ammonia.  The soap bars have been sitting for a week now and seemed to have aired out some. I can't detect the ammonia smell very strong anymore but only on the bottom of the bar where it sat on the shelf, where it didn't get air. I believe this smell came from originally cooking the yogurt so I am going to try it one more time only adding the yogurt at the end of cooking as a super fatting agent.


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been really heavily using coconut milk, goat's milk, and yogurt.  I cut the evaporated GM with a little water then add my coconut milk and about 113 grams of yogurt.  I freeze until it's a block of ice in a pyrex pitcher then crush it up into chunks, place the mixture in an ice bath, and I've managed to prevent the mixture from rising more than 85 degrees farenheit.  It stays a nice creamy ivory color and doesn't have that horrid burned milk smell (and I know this smell ALL too well   ).  This is just what I've found that works for me.


----------



## BathArtisan (Sep 25, 2008)

Yogurt in soap is fabulous!  And heavy cream or half and half!  I usually add a sizable glop right at trace.  Never used fruited yogurt but I have added fruit puree to soap.  It usually turns brown.  The beautiful pinks, reds, and blues dont stay that way .

As for the ammonia smell - most animal milks will give off that aroma until they cure out.  My GM, heavy creams and yogurt soaps always give off a funk for a week or so.


----------



## igbabygirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Could you use sour cream instead of Yogurt and get the same creamy feeling from the soap?  I would love to try this and if anyone else has tried this what were your results.


----------



## dhezie (Sep 26, 2008)

i've tried yogurt in soap but in powdered form.  seemed easier to use, i guess but i'm thinking of trying the real yogurt someday.  it makes a very creamy soap as far as i can tell but since i don't have sensitive skin i really can't tell if there is a big difference from non-yogurt soap.  i like it though and i've read that it helps make a nice facial soap.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 30, 2008)

igbabygirl said:
			
		

> Could you use sour cream instead of Yogurt and get the same creamy feeling from the soap?  I would love to try this and if anyone else has tried this what were your results.


I am going to be trying the sour cream as soon as I give out some of the soaps I already have as holiday and X-mas gifts. I have too many around the house.   I will let everyone know how it goes. If anyone beats me to it, let me know!


----------



## MsBrenda (Sep 30, 2008)

That awful ammonia smell is gone now and the soap IS so awesome! 
You guy's were right, the smell will disappear within about a week. 

I also used heavy whipping cream in a batch yesterday, in HP soap, I added the cream after cooking, also put silk fibers in the lye solution. I love the cream soaps too. Just got out of the shower and I feel so good! YES!


----------



## Lusant2 (May 17, 2017)

*Food for thought*

There is a chance that dead probiotic are actually what provide benefits! So the probiotic soaps are not a scam and could be looked into. http://www.marksdailyapple.com/foru...ition/103194-what-temperature-kills-probiotic  they talk about it at this link    Apparently vets have been using prekilled probiotic for years and now it is starting to make it to human use


----------



## shunt2011 (May 17, 2017)

Lusant2 said:


> There is a chance that dead probiotic are actually what provide benefits! So the probiotic soaps are not a scam and could be looked into. http://www.marksdailyapple.com/foru...ition/103194-what-temperature-kills-probiotic  they talk about it at this link    Apparently vets have been using prekilled probiotic for years and now it is starting to make it to human use




This post is from 2008. None of the OPs are here.  Please read the forum rules about necroposting in old posts.  

Thank you


----------

